# Ice tourny



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to see how many members would be interested in an ice tourny this winter at either Alum or Buckeye . If there is alot of interest , I may try to get one together .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil...we might be interested in helping out with this (if you want the help!). We should talk.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I would be interested, still a novice ice fisherman but would like to give it a try!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I'd be willing to fish. Sounds like a good time as long as we all have a warm place to go when we are done.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Shake , Im way ahead of you as far as thoughts go .


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Im in, got 3-6 more that would go as well! Alum would be better for me, but doesent really matter! Need to break the old lady in before i take her up to the big lake


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We will definitely be developing this more as the year progresses.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I would be interested, I am still very much a novice as well but have had some really good times out on the ice. Alum would be a better spot for me as well, mainly because of its close proximity to Quaker Steak  

I may know of about 2 or 3 more guys that may be interested as well, again we are all pretty much novices. Crappie, Gills and Cats are about all I have targeted through the ice.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

im in for this and sure i can recruit a few others, will depend on the date, early january isnt a good time for me to plan on ice fishin, baby due on the 10th.

sowbelly


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to see that people are intested . I will keep every-one updated with the proggress and believe me that when I say this will be an alsome time , it will be one to remember . Sowbelly , Febuary may not be good for you either !


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you saying you don't want our help?  Keep us updated. This could be a blast for those that find standing on an ice covered lake, in minus temps, trying to find fish that are so cold they can't swim. while setting in a shack to keep them from freezing their ass off. Oh yes, this will be fun!  Is brandy allowed? You know for medical reasons


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dale , if this would turn into a OGf event it could only make it that much better ! I will do any thing to get it to happen .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

So how about the Brandy? You know medical reasons  
Thanks Phil= we'll do everything we can to help it work. We do have a few serious ice guys on here.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

I dont think you can go on the ice without packin the flask


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil.... Now that Im back from vacation count me in. Just be prepaird to lose  Weather he knows it yet or not Craig Fletcher will be attending I'll make sure. I'll go looking around for Riverbottoms and some of the other ice guys as soon as it comes closer. Beatsworking.... You gonna go ice fishin again this year? Bring some pizza this time lol.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We're going to try and have a couple ice tournament/outings. We'll also spread them out. Probably an early ice event in NE Ohio, then, as the season progresses, Buckeye, Piedmont, etc., Indian Lake, and possibly even Presque Isle Bay up in PA, even Lake Erie. Nothing is written in stone yet, so any input would be appreciated. 

Let's get through the Huron event first and then we'll get to work on teh NEXT fishing season.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Carl , although we have never met ,I have always enjoyed your posts. I was under the impression that finally there was someone that was almost as nuts as I am. Then I read this thread where you have the audacity to call ice fishing season the NEXT season. I am almost sure this was a typo and you meant to say the BEST fishing season. get your ice dancing shoes ready because I have been suffering from "extremis early excitus " this fall. Hope for a better year locally as Mog and Mos were a bust last best season.


----------

